# grip for the Kahr pm9 and cm9



## barrycorona (Jun 8, 2011)

had trouble with finding a suitable grip for my own gun and my buddies,,,,i have the pm 9,,he bought the cm 9,,,,,,,,,,,,,found a great grip at a company called Qwik Grip,,,it is a stretch fit style grip and fit nicely,,,,not to mention when my hand gets damp it grabs,,,,,,,,,,,,so,if you are in the same boat as we were,, try going to qwikgrip.com i think thats the site??? my size is their #3A grip


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Super easy solution... Go by a bicycle innertube at wal-mart. I have used the same one for years, as you can cut small pieces off several times.

I have this on my Kahr PM9 and a Beretta PX4. Its ugly, but it works. Its also thinner than any aftermarket rubber grip made for handguns. I've used this on an HK P2000 as well.


----------

